# serge gnabry



## unbreakable (31 Luglio 2020)

premetto non sono per niente bravo a giudicare le capacità tecniche dei calciatori, sono sicuro che in questo forum ci sia gente molto più ferrata di me, però volevo spendere tre, quattro parole su un ragazzo che secondo me non è considerato come dovrebbe..

ho seguito la bundesliga nel post lockdown e gnabry per me ha disputato la sua migliore stagione, riporto da tmarkt:

- 12 gol 11 assist in bundesliga
- 6 gol 1 assist in champions league (sinora)
- 2 gol 1 assist in coppa dfb

ma più che altro è la sensazione di pericolosità che ti da quando ha la palla può sgusciarti a destra o a sinistra ha un sacco di movimenti ed una velocità di base non indifferente essendo figlio di un'atleta..
può giocare a destra e a sinistra indifferentemente ha 26 anni è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica..
insomma tmarkt per quello che può valere riporta 72 milioni valore cartellino..ovvio adesso è impossibile comprarlo, ma il bayern lo prese dal werder per soli 8 milioni ed è un giocatore che ha fatto le giovanili nell'arsenal i quali non l'hanno tenuto perchè sia mai che possano vincere qualcosa

per me molto sottovalutato, io che ho sempre avuto un debole per le ali sguscianti e dal dribbling facile i famosi numeri sette di una volta..insomma se avessi dei soldi cercherei di prenderlo a tutti i costi se fossi un'altra big


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Luglio 2020)

Che giocatore, fortissimo!


----------



## Molenko (5 Agosto 2020)

Giocatore straordinario. Ed è la dimostrazione di quanto i giocatori vadano sempre contestualizzati: mi ricordo la prima volta che lo vidi giocare, con la Germania Under 21 all'Europeo del 2017 (se non erro), veniva da una grandissima stagione all'Hoffenheim e pertanto veniva accreditato come la stella della competizione, pronto a consacrarsi. In quella nazionale giocava da trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 e in quelle poche partite estive vidi un giocatore completamente avulso dal gioco, non aveva proprio i tempi del trequartista e perdeva una gran quantità di palloni, perdendosi in giocate fini a sé stesse. Spostato di qualche metro sulla fascia è diventato devastante, quando parte non lo prendi mai, chiedere al Tottenham che quest'anno non ci ha capito nulla quando se lo è trovato di fronte. Secondo me è sottovalutatissimo, è più forte di Coman, eppure si parla molto più del francese che di lui. 
Lui è la ragione per cui credo che il Bayern quest'anno vincerà la Champions.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Giocatore straordinario. Ed è la dimostrazione di quanto i giocatori vadano sempre contestualizzati: mi ricordo la prima volta che lo vidi giocare, con la Germania Under 21 all'Europeo del 2017 (se non erro), veniva da una grandissima stagione all'Hoffenheim e pertanto veniva accreditato come la stella della competizione, pronto a consacrarsi. In quella nazionale giocava da trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 e in quelle poche partite estive vidi un giocatore completamente avulso dal gioco, non aveva proprio i tempi del trequartista e perdeva una gran quantità di palloni, perdendosi in giocate fini a sé stesse. Spostato di qualche metro sulla fascia è diventato devastante, quando parte non lo prendi mai, chiedere al Tottenham che quest'anno non ci ha capito nulla quando se lo è trovato di fronte. Secondo me è sottovalutatissimo, è più forte di Coman, eppure si parla molto più del francese che di lui.
> Lui è la ragione per cui credo che il Bayern quest'anno vincerà la Champions.



Vero ha avuto una crescita esponenziale quando ormai sembrava un pacco conclamato. Il Bayern ci punta molto giustamente in questa nuova squadra che sta allestendo negli anni con tanti giovani.


----------

